# My friends have been calling it the "Joker Rod"



## stoner1892 (Jul 27, 2011)

This is a 6'10" Mag Med Light. I made it for top water. I was satisfied with working skitter walks and super spooks so far. JayCook got me off on the right foot for the spiral inlay. Thanks Jay. I did matching reel knobs and custom reel parts. The wrap is a martini without olives or vice versa. I did microwave guides. the butt and fore grip are acrylic. hope you all like it. I haven't posted in a while.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Thats "Tight"*

I really like your grips . But the whole rod is killa ! Great job bro !


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic!!!!!!!! Everything ties together perfect!! 

I'm a big fan of bright colors in a rod and green and purple just say BAM!! Luv it!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Post up a pic of your guide wraps please


----------



## stoner1892 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. I was a little disappointed that the wrap tie downs showed the blank underneath usually I a very cautious on a white blank. I guess taking the picture against a dark back ground didn't help matters. Here are the pictures that you requested TMan


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Man that thing is awesome! Very very nice. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice work on the whole rod.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

That had to be a fun build and even more fun fishing with it.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweeeet!!!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Man that thing is wild!!!! Nice build


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

That IS wild! Very nice!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

That's One Cool Ars Rod. WTG


----------



## Seavas (Jun 10, 2014)

very nice!


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow! I'm digging the purple and green!


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

That thing is amazing, one of the coolest builds I have seen, I really like the contrast with the white blank, and the in your face colors!


----------



## SB09 (Feb 17, 2015)

That is really cool looking.


----------

